# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Holoswim Smart Swim Goggles, Guangli, Hong Kong

## Airicist2

holoswim.com/products/holoswim-smart-swim-goggles

youtube.com/channel/UCKUytVuKI35YdvLSYf1n9ZA

facebook.com/Holoswim

twitter.com/Holoswim

linkedin.com/company/hangzhou-guangli-technology-co-ltd

"Holoswim 2: AR Smart Swim Goggles" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Holoswim goggles are the latest to show wearers their swimming data"

by Ben Coxworth
September 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Holoswim Goggles - GUANGLI First AR Glasses

Dec 29, 2021




> Holoswim Goggles, GUANGLI's first AR goggles with smart display. We successfully applied AR technology to life and develops our own smart goggles. It makes us insist on making smart glasses the new organ of human beings.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Holoswim 2 swimming goggles with real-time AR display"

by Julian Horsey
August 4, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Holoswim 2 AR Smart Swim Goggles

Sep 22, 2022




> World's No.1 AR Smart Swim Goggles with Clearest vision and high transmittance.
> Swim Smart with Metrics Tracking & Real-time Display, Your Personal Swimming Partner Anytime, Anywhere!

----------

